# Ultimate Wade combo



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

If you Wade fish this is your rod reel combo Lew's custom lite. Built to handle salt water with drains on both sides of frame, stainless bearings, solid spool with braid anchor (zero braid spool slip), reg price $279

Quest ulw 6'6" 8-12 lb power mod fast action weights less than 3oz cork split grip, Fuji sk2 reel seat, and PB Minima guides. Regular price $249

Thru this Saturday only get the combo for $429





































Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

Looks nice!


----------

